# Westchester FT NY



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Just starting the subject! Any news any time would be great  Thanks!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

*Derby Results from Westchester*

Here are the Derby results:

1st: Dog #3 Tank Owner: Rentel Handler: Pat Daignault
2nd: Dog #12 Leeza Owner: Erwine and Bianconi Handler. W.L. Thompson
3rd: Dog #10 Doozy, Owner Kurlansky Handler: M. Mosher
4th: Dog #4, Frenchy Owner Plourde Handler: W.L. Thompson
RJ: Dog#2 Skeeter Owner Stroud-Swingle Handler: M Mosher
Jams:
Dog#18 Crash Owner Stroud-Swingle Handler: M Mosher
Dog #13 Monty Owner Stroud-Swingle Handler: M Mosher
Dog #11 Tillman, Owner/Handler J. Edwards
Dog #8 Cruise, Owner Lyons and Yelton Handler: R. Millheim

Open left before I got the call backs.

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

any updates?


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Just in from the trial:

Final Open call backs for the water marks: 6,9,12,22,23,26,49,56
Amateur call backs for the water blind: 1,2,3,5,6,9,13,14,15,17,21,23,27,30,32,33,37,39,40,41,42,46,49
Qualifying for the final seris: 1,2,3,5,10,14,17,19,21,23,24,28,30

Time for bed and another early rise.

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Mary Beth:

Thanks for the updates. 

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

OH WOW :!: Thank you..Thank you  

Open..! Judy and #9 "Beau" and...

#56  STEEPLE HILL RANGER  :!: GO RANGER :evil: 

AM.. Judy's #9 "Will", #33 "Beau" and #46..."Band" !!!! 

..and Best of Luck to Jennifer and LightFarm Highland SassyLass ** still in the Q!


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

open results:
1st Rubie Begonia Clark
2nd Ranger Judy
3rd Goldie ? Mosher
4th ?

sorry didn't get the jams. Got the result when leaving the qual.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO Ruby, Bart And Rex that makes Ruby and FC-AFC!!!! And Q's for the Nat Open!!! Rex ran Ruby while Bart was judging!


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrads to one of my training Buds and his black dog Lilly for the Blue in the Q !!!!!!!!    You did YWHRC proud. 


Keep up the good work 



Steve


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

What were the rest of the Q results?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anthony Petrozza said:


> open results:
> 1st Rubie Begonia Clark
> 2nd Ranger Judy
> 3rd Goldie ? Mosher
> ...


Oh WOW :!: 
 
Golden Retriever... FC AFC Steeple Hill Ranger.., "Ranger" and Judy Rasmuson ...Open 2nd :!: :!: :!: 8)


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

I was waiting for you Judy. :lol:


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anthony Petrozza said:


> I was waiting for you Judy. :lol:


Well, thank you for posting, Anthony Petrozza!!  

..what about the Amateur? I wonder... :?:


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Here are the results:

Open: 
1st Dog 26 Rubie Handler: R Bell
2nd Dog 56 Ranger Handler: J. Rasmuson
3rd Dog 6 Goldie Handler D. Mosher
4th Dog 48 George Handler D. Mosher
RJ: Dog 22 Banner Handler D. Mosher
Jams:
Dog 9 Beau Handler J. Rasmuson
Dog 23 Surge Handler E Forry

Amatuer:
1st Dog 1 Harm Handler: R. Larsen
2nd Dog 49 Beamer Hander: J. Shaw
3rd Dog 3 Dylan Handler: D. Christie
4th: Dog 2 Preacher Handler R. Bell
RJ Dog 33 Beau Hander: J. Rasmuson
Jams:
Dog 5 Dash Handler J. Lyons
Dog 15 Loppy M Coutu
Dog 17 Gypsy Handler C. Stonesifer
Dog 30 Trucker Handler: F. Kearney
Dog 40 Earl Handler: C Boteze
Dog 42 Bristol HAndler M Kearney
Dog 46 Band Handler: J Rasmuson

Qualifying:
1st Dog 14 Lily Handler J. Grady
2nd Dog 28 Woody Handler E. Wilson
3rd Dog 2 Diesel Handler R Millheim
4th Dog 24 Lola Handler S. Stiger
RJ Dog 19 Katy Handler E. Forry
Jams:
Dog 1 Sassy Handler J. Adsit
Dog 3 Dixie Handler J Lyons
Dog 5 Pilot Handler E Forry
Dog 10 Neon Handler G. Pastor
Dog 17 Allie Handler P. Irmischer
Dog 21 Shooter Handler P Brown
Dog 30 Autumn Handler F Purdy

On a personal note go Sandy and Elizabeth. Thanks Bob Larsen and way to go Harm. To Carl nice job and I hope Earl is fine. Thank you to everyone who attended. You make this all fun. 

From the official gate keeper, gofer and what ever is needed, and May event secretary who is need of wine. (go red dogs  )

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Big congrats to Bob and Harm and Duncan and Dylan!!  

Andy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> From the official gate keeper, gofer and what ever is needed, and May event secretary who is need of wine. (go red dogs )
> 
> Mary Beth Corsini


Mary Beth, so great to have your updates..and final results  

The Forum members bring far away events close to home ...so appreciated!

Enjoy your wine! and thanks so much from Maine regards...  

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Elizabeth and Woody for another red ribbon! And way to go Earl and Carl!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve Hamel said:


> Congrads to one of my training Buds and his black dog Lilly for the Blue in the Q !!!!!!!!    You did YWHRC proud.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work
> ...


Yea Lilly!!! 

Your Fans-

M & Finny


----------



## Ray Shanks (May 23, 2004)

Way to go Jim and Lily.

KEEP UP THE HARD WORK!


----------

